# New machine won't install OS



## nixiewings (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the following (brand new):

GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BXi7-4770R
WD Blue WD10JPVX 1TB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" Hard Drive
G.SKILL 8GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1600 RAM

Machine does not have an optical drive, so I created .iso from Windows 7 OS installation dvd. Next I used Windows 7 usb/dvd burner, which supposedly made the usb drive bootable with the iso. 

Machine did not boot from two different usb sticks and an external HD like this.

I ran cmd as administrator and did DISKPART and BOOTSECT.EXE to make a bootable usb another way. Machine went straight into BIOS. Tried F12. It recognized the usb stick, but went into BIOS still.

I connected the machine to a dvd drive via a SATA to USB adaptor. The dvd "loads files" but then freezes on the windows logo page that says "Starting Windows." It freezes like that for well over a half hour.

I connected the HD to another machine with a dvd drive. Windows 7 installs, but because of the other machine's USB port issues, it doesn't get past the "Choose Language" menu. I put the HD back with the Gigabyte Brix Pro, hoping it would reload to the Language menu. Nope, straight into BIOS.

Changed BIOS from ACHI to IDE... changed it back... 

At my wit's end. Anyone have any suggestions or see any flaws? Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First thought is a bad copy since it got through loading files.
Simplest solution, purchase an internal DVD drive and use the original disc.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I take it this new PC is a laptop seeing that is using so-dim ram. 

I think what ever you're doing with original 7 disc to create the ISO is your issue. Then using that corrupt copy and moving it to the thumb drive. Which is why I think your having all your issues. 

You could try using Rufus, which is what I use for bootable thumb/flash drives and it's free. Of you could get a portable DVD drive and use the original disc. Or download the ISO..... Download Windows 7 ISO - Official Direct Download Links


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies for not noting you are using a compact PC with no room for an optical drive.



Tyree said:


> First thought is a bad copy since it got through loading files.


Try making another ISO from your disc.



nixiewings said:


> I connected the machine to a dvd drive via a SATA to USB adaptor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it have USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports?
Usually 3.0 are blue in color inside the port, if it does make sure you are using a 2.0 port as 3.0 requires drivers.

If you can test the USB stick on another PC that will tell you if the USB stick is bootable or not.


----------



## nixiewings (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. Left it "thinking" at the logo Starting Windows screen overnight and nothing happened.

Wrench97: It looks like they are all USB 3.0 ports. When the other machine dvd drive was connected I put the drivers disk that came with the machine in the dvd(when connected previou cable. It went straight to BIOS, which made sense I guess.

Tyree and Bassfisher: My current set up at the moment is the Brix connected via USB to SATA cable to other machine's internal dvd drive (with its own power source). Per your suggestion that the Win7 disk might be the issue, I tried an XP installation disk. The machine didn't even recognize it as bootable and went straight to BIOS. I switched from IDE to ACHI and back again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When booting from the USB stick you got the screen that said "Loading Windows Files" and then "Starting Windows"?

That would mean it's booting from the USB stick.

You can not install any drivers if Windows is not yet installed.


----------



## nixiewings (Mar 2, 2014)

Oops, let me clarify a bit. I never was able to boot from either USB stick. BIOS recognized them as plugged in, but would never boot from them. On the other hand, having a dvd drive with the original installation dvd in it (connected via SATA to USB) will get the loading files screens but then freezes indefinitely at the logo screen with Starting Windows. 

Just checked and the SATA to USB adaptor has max speeds of 480 Mbps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you boot into the Bios setup is the hard drive recognized by name, model and correct size?


----------



## nixiewings (Mar 2, 2014)

I see it under Advanced>SATA Config>SATA Port: WDC WD10JPVX-2 (1000.2GB)

However, I don't see anything really on the Main Page about the hard drive. The RAM I put in is listed on the main page properly.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you set the bios to boot from the usb drive? Did you try the usb drive in another pc? Iv'e tried the ms tool for usb flash drive installation but I found that doing it manually worked the best for me. Before I post the link on how to do this make sure to test the drive in another pc to see if it loads. If I'm right you can also hit f10 during boot to access the boot menu, your flash drive should be listed on the bottom of the drive list. Make sure you hit the button when you see the spash screen, here is the instructions to make a win 7 bootable flash drive manually Install Windows 7 From USB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The hard drive is listed in the correct place.


----------



## nixiewings (Mar 2, 2014)

My boot priority is set to the USB drive. The machine does not have an optical drive, and because there is no OS on the HD that is the only option for it. F12 recognizes the USB stick when it is plugged in, but even after selecting the option it will go back to BIOS.

I have also run MobaLiveUSB as an administrator in the USB stick to check if it is bootable. The usb boots in the virtual image, but then asks for an installation cd. I don't know if that means there is an issue with the files or just doing that because it is a virtual image. 

I am beginning to suspect it must be something to do with the 3.0 USB ports. They are all 3.0. No idea how I am supposed to install the drivers to make the 3.0 USB ports work without an OS or optical drive to install the OS.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like there is a issue with the files. 
You can boot to in another PC just exit the installation before choosing to install anything or selecting a drive for installation.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Try remaking the flash drive with the link I posted using another win 7 pc, it sounds like the drive didn't get all the files. This is why I do it manually instead of using microsoft's tool.


----------



## nixiewings (Mar 2, 2014)

Okay will do. In the meantime while that is downloading, any thoughts on why the dvd drive with the original installation dvd won't work when connected via a SATA to USB adaptor?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It would need the usb and atapti drivers compatible with your motherboard I can't tell what motherboard is in that from the Gigabyte site to tell if they are on the Win 7 disk or you would need to add them as additional driver at the F6 prompt during the install.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hard to say why it wouldn't recognize the optical drive, it could be a setting in bios for the usb ports. It might be a legacy option or something else that isn't enabled in bios, what is the make and model of the pc? If you remake the usb drive with the link I posted you can add the driver files to the usb flash drive as long as you have enough room and the drive will boot. Iv'e had to do it a few times when fixing pc's for people and Iv'e even had to delete the install files and recopy them to the flash drive and it still booted from the flash drive. Do you have a pic or link to the sata to usb adaptor? I'd like to see what you are using.


----------



## nixiewings (Mar 2, 2014)

pretty sure this is the SATA-USB product. It has its own power source too.

USB 2.0 IDE and SATA Combo Hard Drive Adapter

I have been trying to copy the files over to the usb stick after doing the manual format. Previously I could copy the files over without a problem, but after all of these installation attempts, the install.wim file can no longer be read by the other machine. Looks like the original dvd got screwed up somehow midstream. 

Given this new problem, I am pretty fried and might take a break from this for a while. :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not uncommon for optical drives not to work correctly on hard drive adapters.


----------



## nixiewings (Mar 2, 2014)

*Frolicking through a digital meadow* \(^_^)/

I did a new search for "Boot from USB on Aptio BIOS," specifying Aptio for the first time. Well it turns out after all of this insanity, that all I needed to do was enable Launch CSM. Then I could specify legacy or UEFI. I guess the default is disabled so that only a Windows 8 secure boot would work. Thankfully, one of the usb sticks I was saving to still had an uncorrupted copy of windows 7 on it before the dvd went bust. 

It's not 100% complete yet, but it is safe to say this is it! 

Thank you everyone for your help! I have learned a lot and will not be making another computer myself again. Just kidding, I probably will in the future.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know, I would never have thought a system shipped without a operating system would have secure boot enabled...................


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad to hear you found the problem and thanks for posting back.


----------



## Theendisnye (Jun 28, 2014)

I would be interested to know how you got on as I m trying to do the same with the same device but windows 7 is running so slow, like 15mins, to load a driver setup application. 


Steve


----------



## slydog75 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Nixiewings, I just wanted to say thank you for reporting back with the solution to your problem. You just saved me days of headaches!


----------

